# Well, HELLO DOLLY!



## Crazybikelady (Apr 12, 2014)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/4418984576.html


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2014)

*Wow !!!*

That is a screaming deal. Someone will jump on this quick.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 12, 2014)

I like their idea for a stand. Has anybody seen that before?

Is this a no-brainer? Parts look to be in beautiful condition but the repaint is tainting my vision.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like it's 200% over priced to me.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup. But it still could be a "gold mind"


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 12, 2014)

Post deleted.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2014)

*oh my god!!*



Balloontyre said:


> Looks like it's 200% over priced to me.




i read this wrong somehow or maybe had too much crap in my eyes yet from just waking up. i thought i read 150.00 sure as hell not 1500.00.no way its worth that.i would say 150.00 though


----------



## OldRider (Apr 12, 2014)

In my opinion that rack should not convert to a dropstand, at least I've never seen anything like that. I have almost the same rack in a Wald brand, I'm sure I could rig it to fold down as a dropstand too.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 12, 2014)

OldRider said:


> In my opinion that rack should not convert to a dropstand, at least I've never seen anything like that. I have almost the same rack in a Wald brand, I'm sure I could rig it to fold down as a dropstand too.




I know it wasn't the original intent, but in effect, it works and is actually pretty clever. Though, the bracket up top would have to be undone and the axle nuts would have to be loosened so it is way impractical.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 12, 2014)

*innovative kickstand*

I never thought of using the rear carrier for a kickstand... Looks like it works!


----------

